# Can Anyone Tell Me About RCFM



## Xanthe (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone been to Rocket City FurMeet? What can you tell me about it? I'm REALLY enteraining the idea of going. But I would like to know what others think about it, if they have gone. 


Thanks.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2007)

Both of my roommates have staffed RCFM. It's a pretty decent, smaller con that gets a lot of good people going to it for a good time. I've heard very little bad about it myself, and I've tried to get down there two years running, but work kept interveining.

I'll see if I can convince my roommates to hop on the forums to help give you some info.


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 22, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Both of my roommates have staffed RCFM. It's a pretty decent, smaller con that gets a lot of good people going to it for a good time. I've heard very little bad about it myself, and I've tried to get down there two years running, but work kept interveining.
> 
> I'll see if I can convince my roommates to hop on the forums to help give you some info.



Oh thank you. Becuase I'm really entertaining the idea.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 22, 2007)

The only aid I can offer is that there is an SL hub for RCFM. It goes by the same name, easy enough to find in search. There's usually a few people there, and I'm pretty sure there are a few info booths and what-not.


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 22, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> The only aid I can offer is that there is an SL hub for RCFM. It goes by the same name, easy enough to find in search. There's usually a few people there, and I'm pretty sure there are a few info booths and what-not.



Yeah, but I can't get SL right now. I don't have Windows XP and I found out the I need that to have SL operate correctly.


----------

